# 

## anikavonboger

Pomóżcie, poradźcie, proszę.
Dzisiaj zadzwonił Pan z energetyki, że jutro chce wytyczać miejsce dla stałej skrzynki energetycznej. Nie chcę tego robić na elewacji domu czy budynku gospodarczego, bo ozdobą to taka skrzynka nie jest. Działaka jest duża (ponad 3,5 ha) i na wsi więc ogrodzenie trochę daleko od domu - więc w ogrodzeniu chyba też odpada? Co o tym sądzicie? Proszę o rady.

----------


## CityMatic

> Działaka jest duża (ponad 3,5 ha) i na wsi więc ogrodzenie trochę daleko od domu - więc w ogrodzeniu chyba też odpada?


To zależy tylko od tego gdzie będzie stał dom-są dwie szkoły albo będziesz miał inkasenta na posesji......albo pozostanie on niewidoczny.
Dodatkowo dochodzi nieraz kwestia psa-który nie lubi ich jak...listonosza  :Lol:  

Może jednak okazać się, że to energetyka sama wyznaczy Ci skrzynkę w Lini granicy nieruchomości-chociaż nie jest to zasadą.
Jeśli dasz w ogrodzeniu-wydasz na przewód do domu(jeśli odległość będzie znaczna)
Zdecyduj chyba sam-ja bym dał jednak w lini ogrodzenia  :Wink2:

----------


## anikavonboger

no to 1:0 jak na razie  :big tongue:  
czekam dalej... i dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## barteks31

ja równiez bym dał w lini ogrodzenia, w skrzynce znajduje sie licznik a inkasent musi mieć do niego dostęp

----------


## retrofood

> ja równiez bym dał w lini ogrodzenia, w skrzynce znajduje sie licznik a inkasent musi mieć do niego dostęp



inkasentów jakoś małowato się ostatnio robi...
jestem na remis ze wskazaniem na fasadę budynku. Dlaczego? bo jedno uziemienie wyjdzie. A tak trzeba dwa robić (jak się chce miec dobrze)

----------


## pgt

> Pomóżcie, poradźcie, proszę.
> Dzisiaj zadzwonił Pan z energetyki, że jutro chce wytyczać miejsce dla stałej skrzynki energetycznej.....


Najpierw sprawdź w warunkach przyłączeniach gdzie wpisana jest granica, być może jest to już ustalone np w granicy nie będzie dylematu.

Ja osobiście polecam w linii działki

----------


## pablitoo

Z tego co wiem to Ty raczej mało do powiedzenia mieć będziesz .
Twój dostawca energii wyznaczy Ci sposób i miejsce posadowienia skrzynki przyłaczeniowej wraz z licznikiem .
U mnie w gminie / rejon energetyczny Enionu / jeżeli linia zasilająca jest napowietrzna to skrzynki z licznikiem i przyłączem robią w elewacji budynku , jeżeli jest linia kablowa pod ziemią to skrzynka w granicy działki .

Przy naszej drodze słupy elekktryczne biegną po jednej jej stronie - wszystkie domy po tej właśnie stronie są podłaczone bezpośrednio ze słupów do skrzynek w elewacji , wszystkie domy po drugiej stronie drogi / jak mój / są podłączone -  kabel ze słupa pod ziemią pod drogą do skrzynek w granicy posesji .Ze skrzynek dopiero WLZ do budynku .

----------


## cyma2704

U mnie był wybór: w linii ogrodzenia lub na ścianie budynku - kabel ziemny. Oczywiście wybrałam to pierwsze. Zarówno ze względu na estetykę jak i brak możliwości izolacji skrzynki na murze.

----------


## marcin714

Jak on chce wytuczać to powinno być już wszystko dawno rozplanowane i uzgodnione bo przecież robi to na podstawie projektu więc masz z głowy rozterki. Jeśli przychodzi ustalić lokalizację złącza na etapie projektowania to na 80 % przyjdzie z rozwiązaniem ,że w linii ogrodzenia zgodnie z umową jaką podpisałeś o przyłączenie. Te 20% to szansa, że zapyta cię o zdanie. Jeśli dobrze doczytasz umowę to powinieneś znaleźć akapit o tym ,że zobowiązujesz się do ustanowienia (często na własny koszt) służebności przesyłu dla urządzeń energetyki na twojej działce. Chcesz ustanawiać służebność dla pasa ziemi od płota do domu?

----------


## anikavonboger

Witam i dziękuję za podpowiedzi. Pan z energetyki dziś przyjechał i był bardzo miły. Zapytał gdzie chcemy mieć skrzynkę. Ponieważ jednak zdecydowanie nie chcemy montować jej na ścianie domu tylko w ogrodzeniu   :smile:  to wstrzymujemy się do wiosny z wytyczeniem konkretnego miejsca. Cieszę się, że u nas nikt z tym nie robi problemów i wyłącznie my zdecydujemy gdzie ma być rzeczona skrzynka. Pozdrawiam

----------

